# Kleen Kanteen bottle bottom went convex. Can I fix it?



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I don't know how it happened. Possibly DH put it in the dishwasher? Basically the bottom is no longer flat but rounded out, so if you put it on a table it kind of rolls around. I would just really hate for this bottle to be unusable. I don't mind using a wobbly bottle myself but I could really use something to send with DD for preschool for her snack. I'm currently sending in juice boxes which grate on my soul. I can only imagine the teachers going "oh no" if I sent in a wobbly bottle with a 4 year old every day. Sigh.

So, anyone have any ideas for me?


----------



## iheartsofia (Feb 12, 2007)

All of ours do that, from the 40oz to the little sippies. No worries, I just wack the bottom of them on our front stoop, and voila! Fixed.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iheartsofia* 
All of ours do that, from the 40oz to the little sippies. No worries, I just wack the bottom of them on our front stoop, and voila! Fixed.

Same here! I just slam the bottom on the ground and it goes back to normal.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

OK, thank you! I followed the directions exactly (right down to using our front stoop) and now I have a usable kanteen again, granted with a few weird dents in the bottom, but usable! Thanks!


----------



## Nicole915 (Apr 1, 2009)

When that happened to mine, I happened to mention it to the owner of the shop where I purchased them, and he INSISTED that he replace it. So if it happens again, or the dents start to annoy you too much, you could contact your vendor.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I bought them online and I don't even remember which site I bought from!

So there's another excellent reason to buy locally. (I am not aware of anyplace local I could buy this particular item, though).

After thinking about it, I think I must have left it in the car for a while during some winter, and the water in there probably froze and expanded the bottom. My other KK is perfectly fine (but I can't find it! argh... probably under the bed or something equally ridiculous... I can't believe the kinds of things I find under the bed now that I have a kid).


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

All of ours have done that too. (Nothing has ever froze in them.)
I'll have to try banging them on concrete!


----------



## athensmama (Mar 8, 2007)

I used to bang them on the concrete, but it made little pits. Now I wack them with the wooden mallet I have in the kitchen for smashing nuts! : D


----------



## sonomama (Aug 25, 2006)

One of ours did that after being left in the car during 103+ heat. It is the only one with that tendancy still, I just keep whacking the bottom with a soft mallet to level it out.


----------

